# Monark X53



## TheFizzer (Feb 18, 2022)

Taking two of my favorite bikes (Monark and x53) and making the ultimate 50’s bare metal hot rod!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 19, 2022)

More pictures please that is awesome , nice job mark !


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 19, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> More pictures please that is awesome , nice job mark !



Thanks Oz,  I’ll get some more pics when I’m all done with it.


----------



## palepainter (Feb 23, 2022)

Love this bike,  really nice job with the metal.


----------



## Rusthound (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks great !!  Most don't understand how much time/work it takes to do that


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 25, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Looks great !!  Most don't understand how much time/work it takes to do that



Lot of work to get it all to fit together.  I'll have to get some updated pictures.  Just added a 2 speed wheel set.


----------



## JLF (Mar 3, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Boris (Mar 5, 2022)

Not only do the parts of your custom build work great together, but I also like how the lines of the bike accentuate the lines of the VW and visa versa. Positioning is perfect. Nice shot. The shop-vac....meh. 😉 Great job on the bike!


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 9, 2022)

All done!


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2022)

Love the bike ! Looks great ! The only part I am not fond of is the seat. Great lookin bike !


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 10, 2022)

vincev said:


> Love the bike ! Looks great ! The only part I am not fond of is the seat. Great lookin bike !



I agree, I need to find a cooler seat for sure


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 2, 2022)

what a cool bike!!


----------



## Gully (Apr 7, 2022)

The bare metal is a great idea!  That red is perfect with it!  Outstanding! 👍


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 7, 2022)

2 cents: I know a bare steel saddle would be a bit slippery but would look very intentional....not to mention cool - well cool except in the summer!


----------



## Gully (Apr 7, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> 2 cents: I know a bare steel saddle would be a bit slippery but would look very intentional....not to mention cool - well cool except in the summer!



Red leather!  I actually like it the way it is.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Apr 9, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> 2 cents: I know a bare steel saddle would be a bit slippery but would look very intentional....not to mention cool - well cool except in the summer!



can confirm.  bare steel seats look cool but will fry your meat seat in the summer.


----------

